# Heimkino System gesucht



## Abufaso (4. April 2011)

Erstmal 'n guten Abend an alle.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Heimkino System für Filme das auch für Games nutzbar ist (PS3, PC). StandLS sind zu groß für mein Zimmer deswegen am besten RegalLS oder Satelliten. Preiskategorie 500-1000 €. Ohne Blu Ray Player da die PS3 ja auch als solcher verwendbar ist. 

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge? (Am besten mit Verstärker).


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (4. April 2011)

Nabend
Guck dir mal die nubert Lautsprecher an sind echt Klasse


----------



## hydro (5. April 2011)

Am besten fährst du wenn du dir das System selbst zusammenstellst. Für 1000€ bekommt man idR schon hörbare sachen!  Du brauchst am besten einen AV-Receiver (ca. 200€+) und 4 Boxen + Center + Subwoofer. Um rauszufinden was dir gefällt hilft nur probehören. Einige Marken in der Preisklasse sind Heco, Jamo, Magnat, KEF, nuBert, Canton, Quadral, Klipsch, mehr fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein!


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier? 

Nubert nuBox 381 Kombi

Nubert - nuBox 381 Kombi


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Sind auf jeden Fall gut.
Wie groß ist denn dein Raum? Der Sub macht denk ich mal ziehmlich Druck
Aber hör verschiedene Sets an.
Wolltest du gar kein 5.1?


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

Als Sub find ich den Kleinen besser (AW 441), also nicht den Großen.

Ich denk dass ich bei dem Geld mehr von 2 guten Boxen und 1 Sub hab als von 5 eher mäßigen LS plus Sub.
Mein Zimmer ist vielleicht so ca. 25 m2 groß.

Da fehlt jetzt noch ein Verstärker... kennt ihr da was Gutes?? Hab schon mal geguckt, aber alle haben 6 Ohm Impedanz, die Boxen haben 4 Ohm. Das kann doch zu Probelemen führen oder?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Aslo für 25 m² sind auch locker StandLS möglich. Oder passen sie wegen den Möbeln nicht?
Also wie geasagt hör dir verschiedene Lautsprecher an von verschiedenen Herstellern an. Dann siehst du was für dich besser für dich ist.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

Das mit den Stand LS/ Kompakt LS überleg ich noch. Die Großen haben besseren Klang oder? Sind halt leider auch teurer.
Aber wenns mein Budget nicht sprengt geht das eigentlich auch.
Ich sprech die oben genannte Frage noch mal an: Kennt ihr nen guten Avr für 4 Ohm Boxen? Hab noch keinen passenden gefunden.


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Wie viele Boxen sollen es denn werden?
Liet das Budget bei insgesamt maximal 1000€ oder nur für die Boxen?
Weil das Nubertset hat ja auch schon ohne Verstärker/AVR 980€ gekostet.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

2 Boxen plus Sub. 
Max. 1000 € für Boxen, Sub und Avr. 
Das Set kostet bei mir nur 737€, du musst den kleinen Sub auswählen, der reicht.


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Also wenn Standlautsprecher gehen, dann brauchst du keinen Sub und hast sicher den besseren Klang.
Was willst du hauptsächlich damit hören?
Mit 4 Ohm kommt eigl jeder Verstärker oder AVR klar.
Wenn's eh nur 2 Boxen sind, würd ich einen Stereoverstärker nehemen.
Wenn du die Boxen an den PC anschließen willst vllt noch eine Asus XOnar DX für 50€.

Jetzt nur mal n Beispiel: 2 Canton Chrono 509 (700€) und der Rest in Verstärker + Soundkarte.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

Wie wären denn die noBox 511?
Nubert - nuBox 511 Standbox
Ersetzen die wirklich nen Sub?
Können die Stereo Receiver auch diese ganzen Dolby, DTS Formate? Oder haben die irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## hydro (5. April 2011)

> Können die Stereo Receiver auch diese ganzen Dolby, DTS Formate?


Wozu braucht du bei 2 Boxen Dolby? oO



> Oder haben die irgendwelche Nachteile?


Ein AVR hat einen integrierten DA-Wandler, was ein Verstärker idR nicht hat.

Wieso bist du so auf nuBert versteift?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Die Nubert hab ich zwar noch nie gehört, sollten aber auch gut sein. Wahrscheinlich basslastiger als die Cantons.
Willst du haptsächlich Filme schauen oder Musik hören. Für Musik ist ein Sub völlig ungeeignet. Bei Filmen ist es halt geschmackssache.
Große Standlautsprecher können den Sub in nem Raum deiner größe schon ersätzen. Es soll ja auch sauber klingen und nicht dröhnen.
Am besten hörst du dir die Nubert mal im Vergleich zu anderen Lautsprechern an.
Wie genau das mit den HD-Audioformaten ist kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen. Wenn du dir einen AVR holst kannst du auf jeden Fall alles digital anschließen und du hast die Formate und kannst bei Bedarf im Laufe der Zeit auch noch auf 5.1 oder 5.0 aufrüsten.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

@hydro: stimmt irgendwie, die dd/dts formate machen keinen sinn.

Die LS sollen eigentlich für Musik, Filme und Games verwendet werden. (Hauptsächlich aber Musik)
OK, also dann muss der Sub gar nicht sein.
Wandelt der stereo receiver dd/dts in stereo um? U
nd hat der digitale eingänge (für PS3, TV und PC)?
Was sind passende alternativen zu Nubert (wo man die LS am besten auch kaufen kann)?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Also i.d.R. haben Stereoverstärker keine digitalen Eingänge.
Du könntest dir einen Externen D/A-Wandler holen, aber wahrscheinlich ist ein AVR die günstigere und bessere Variante.
Der Sound wird einfach auf Stereo zusammengefasst.


----------



## PEG96 (5. April 2011)

Nubert Boxen sind sehr neutral abgestimmt, nicht warm(falls bier das mit mehr bass meinte)
Im allgemeinen solltest du umbedingt probehören.
Die meisten stereoamps haben keine digitaleingänge


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

Dann also doch ein Avr, ok.

Jetzt mal ne andere Frage:
Worauf muss ich achten wenn ich einfach 2 Stand LS und einen Avr kaufe?
Was heisst die Wattzahl auf dem avr (bsp. 110), wenn die Boxen aber 200 Watt wiedergeben können? Geht da was kaputt? Oder hab ich einfach nur weniger Power?


----------



## hydro (5. April 2011)

> Was sind passende alternativen zu Nubert (wo man die LS am besten auch kaufen kann)?


Hab auf der ersten Seite schon ein paar genannt. Teufel ist mir noch eingefallen, leider ist es da schwer mit Probehören.

Du bist mit einem AVR besser bedient als mit einem StereoAmp. Es ist auch nicht so, dass AVRs unbedingt viel schlechter klingen als Vollverstärker.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

Bei saturn haben die leider nur LS ab 500€ und das ist leider zu teuer.
Die auswahl ist dort sowieso eher begrenzt.

Meine Frage von oben nochmal:
Ich zitiere mich selbst:


Abufaso schrieb:


> Worauf muss ich achten wenn ich einfach 2 Stand LS und einen Avr kaufe?
> Was heisst die Wattzahl auf dem avr (bsp. 110), wenn die Boxen aber 200 Watt wiedergeben können? Geht da was kaputt? Oder hab ich einfach nur weniger Power?


----------



## hydro (5. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an, PMPO, RMS, Sinus?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musikleistung
Abendlektüre!


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

sry, ich kenn die alle nicht so, aber ich glaub ich mein Sinus.


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Also wenn die Lautsprecher halbwegs wirkungsstark sind, sind 50 Watt (RMS) schon extrem laut. 
Nur sollte man einen Verstärker i.d.R. nicht mehr als zu 3/4 aufdrehen, da schwache Verstärker so sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen gehen und durch Clipping die LS zerstören können.
Also bei der Nubox 511 sollten es schon 100 Watt RMS an 4 Ohm sein sag ich mal (die meisten etwas besseren AVR's (um die 250-300€) haben die Leistung eigl. auch).
Wenn eine Box bei Saturn 500€ kostet, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du sie im Internet für 300-350€ bekommst
Ich hab für meine Canton GLE 490 399€ bezahlt. Bei Saturn wären es 600€ gewesen.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

Ich kann also mehr oder weniger jeden beliebigen Verstärker an 2 boxen anschliessen, auf die impedanz muss ich nicht achten?? 
Die AVRs unterscheiden sich doch hauptsächlich in watt und steckplatz/anschlusszahl? 
Was sind dann die Unterschiede die einen Mehrpreis von >1000€ rechtfertigen?


----------



## stingray (5. April 2011)

Qualität und Handwerkskunst 
Und die Marke


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Die meisten Lautsprecher haben eine Impedanz von 4-8 Ohm und damit kommt so ziemlich jeder Verstärker klar.
Teure AVR's haben i.d.R. mehr Leistung, mehr Anschlüsse, mehr Features (Netzwerkanschluss, USB, 7.2, zone 2oder3 usw.), bessere Endstufen, bessere Verarbeitung usw.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

@Bier: Was hälst du denn von deinen Cantons? Sehen auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus. 

Können AVRs auch Stereo Sound wiedergeben? (eigentlich selbstverständlich aber ich frag lieber noch mal nach).


----------



## stingray (5. April 2011)

Aber aufpassen wenn der Verstärker A+B Lautsprecher hat, also man 2 Paare betreiben kann. Bei zwei Paaren wo ein Lautsprecher 4 Ohm hat, hängt am Verstärker High-Pegel ein 2 Ohm Widerstand. Etliche Verstärker kommen damit nicht klar.
Zwei Widerstände Parallel: 4*4/(4+4)=2 Ohm

Natürlich können AVR Stereo Sound wiedergeben, solange sie einen Verstärker besitzen.

Edit: Du solltest dir aber über Deinen Klangcharakter im Klaren sein. Vorhin war noch die Rede von nubert, jetzt Canton. Beide Hersteller haben eine andere Soundphilosophie


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Aber aufpassen wenn der Verstärker A+B Lautsprecher hat, also man 2 Paare betreiben kann. Bei zwei Paaren wo ein Lautsprecher 4 Ohm hat, hängt am Verstärker High-Pegel ein 2 Ohm Widerstand. Etliche Verstärker kommen damit nicht klar.



Nochmal Langsam bitte. 
Also A+B Lautsprecher ist nützlich oder nicht?
High Pegel = ?


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> @Bier: Was hälst du denn von deinen Cantons? Sehen auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> Können AVRs auch Stereo Sound wiedergeben? (eigentlich selbstverständlich aber ich frag lieber noch mal nach).


 
Also ich halt viel von denen sonst hätte ich sie nicht gekauft 
Hab sie aber auch vorher probegehört.
Sind relativ neutral abgestimm, können aber ordendlich Druck machen.
Vorteilhaft ist auch, dass man sie sehr Wandnah aufstellen kann (bei mir nur 35cm).
Andere Lautsprecher fangen da schon oft an zu dröhnen. Am besten mal im MM oder so anhören.
Wenn sie nur die GLE490.2 haben, hör dir die an. Ich persönlich kann keinen wiklichen Unterschied feststellen.

*Edit: *Wenn du eh nur 2 Lautsprecher für den Frontbetrieb brauchst, brauchst du dir keien Gedanken um A+B machen
*Edit2:*


> Können AVRs auch Stereo Sound wiedergeben? (eigentlich selbstverständlich aber ich frag lieber noch mal nach).


Vor allem die Yamaha AVR's sind für gutes Stereo bekannt (ab RX-V4xx).


----------



## stingray (5. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nochmal Langsam bitte.
> Also A+B Lautsprecher ist nützlich oder nicht?
> High Pegel = ?


 
High-Pegel: Hoher Strom -> für die Versorgung der Lautsprecher (also verstärktes Signal)
Kleinsignal: Cinch und Klinke, niedrige Amplitude. Hier wird mit Spannung "gearbeitet" und kaum Leistung übertragen
A+B Anschlüsse sind nützlich. Zum einen für zwei Lautsprecherpaare, also 4.0 oder zur Beschallung mehrerer Räume oder für Bi-Wiring


----------



## Bier (5. April 2011)

Wobei dieses 4.0 ganz normales Stereo mit zwei linken und zwei rechten Lautsprechern ist.
Also eigl irrelevant für dich

*Edit: *Hatte noch n Edit auf Seite 3 gemacht leicht zu überlesen da letzter Eintrag.


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem Avr hier?

http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/pr...-titan-oder-schwarz--3D-Ready---HDMI-1-4.html

Könnte man ja mit den hier kombinieren:


http://www.die-4-helden.de/kef-iq9_detailinfo.html

http://www.canton.de/de/archiv/produkt/gle490.htm

http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=product&id=4&category=1

Und wie findet ihr die Boxen?


----------



## Bier (6. April 2011)

Die Boxen sind alle gut.
Musst du halt anhören, welche für dich am besten ist.
Die Nubox 511 solltest du allerdings n Meter von der Wand wegstellen, da das Bassreflexrohr nach hinten ausgerichtet ist.

Beim AVR würd ich lieber zum Yamaha RX-V 467 greifen, da du 7.1 denk ich eh nicht brauchst und der 467 dafür noch ein wenig mehr Leistung hat.

*Edit: *Die Nubox ist außerdem auch nicht so wirkungsstark, heißt du musst den Verstärker weiter aufdrehen.


----------



## TAZ (6. April 2011)

Ein Meter ist übertrieben. 50 cm nach hinten und zur Seite reichen auch.


----------



## Bier (6. April 2011)

Also ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung.
Bei niedrigen Pegeln ist das was anderes, aber wenn man mal richtig Laut hört, ist es vorteilhafter wenn das Rohr nach vorne zeigt oder man den Abstand zur Wand vergrößert.
Mag natürlich auch von Box zu Box unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2011)

Und der 5.1 avr kann wirklich alles auch in stereo wiedergeben?

Das KEF angebot bei 4 helden.de, wie lange meint ihr bleibt des noch so billig??


----------



## Bier (6. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Und der 5.1 avr kann wirklich alles auch in stereo wiedergeben?


 
Ja kann er.


----------



## stingray (6. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Das KEF angebot bei 4 helden.de, wie lange meint ihr bleibt des noch so billig??



Soll ich jetzt extra die Glaskugel rauskramen ^^
Du hast da zwar drei Lautsprecher rausgesucht, diese könnten vom Klang her aber wohl kaum unterschiedlicher sein. Vorallem Canton mit seinem "spitzen" hellen Klang und KEF mit seinem warmen, meiner Meinung nach "zugehangenen" Klang.

Und warum sollte eine Receiver der 6 oder mehr Kanäle hat, kein Stereo abspielen können? So etwas hab ich noch nie gesehen, oder meinst du ob der Receiver aus DTS und DD ein Stereo Signal erzeugt?


----------



## Caspar (7. April 2011)

Wenn du sie hören gehst, besorge dir auch vernünftige Aufnahmen! Mit Rammstein lässts sichs kaum testen, das ist nur Musikmatsch. ^^ Um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, von Stockfish Records gibts gute Musik, du kannst auch mal nach Yello, Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Otis Taylor uvm sehen.


----------



## Bier (7. April 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Wenn du sie hören gehst, besorge dir auch vernünftige Aufnahmen! Mit Rammstein lässts sichs kaum testen, das ist nur Musikmatsch. ^^ Um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, von Stockfish Records gibts gute Musik, du kannst auch mal nach Yello, Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Otis Taylor uvm sehen.


 
Naja ich würd schon das mitnehmen, was der TE selber am meisten hört. Was bringts ihm, wenn sich die Musik dieer mag am ende beschissen anhört und sich Sachen die er nicht hört gut anhören??
Hauptsache es sind Original CD's. Ne schlechte MP3 kann sich auf hochwertigen Lautsprechern schrecklich anhören.
Ich wurd letztens auch noch ganz ungläubig gefragt, warum ich mir CD's kaufe und nicht bei Youtube lade, aber muss man dann halt durch wenn man Qualität will.


----------



## p00nage (7. April 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung.
> Bei niedrigen Pegeln ist das was anderes, aber wenn man mal richtig Laut hört, ist es vorteilhafter wenn das Rohr nach vorne zeigt oder man den Abstand zur Wand vergrößert.
> Mag natürlich auch von Box zu Box unterschiedlich sein.



Kann ich nicht zustimmen, hab die 511er daheim und würde sie als Aufstellungs unkritisch bezeichnen. Auch würde ich unbedingt Probe hören. Selbst die 511er sind mit der 381/481/681 nicht zu vergleichen. Betreiben tu ich sie auch momentan Stereo hab aber noch ein ATM dran


----------



## iceman650 (7. April 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> aber muss man dann halt durch wenn man Qualität will.


Ich habe sehr viel lieber Musik auf CD (und neuerdings Vinyl) als auf ordinären Dateien.
Was meinste wenn meine Kumpels bei mir (16) sind und nen Regal voller Platten sehen?
Da finden die Mp3s auf einmal nicht mehr so cool, und wenn die dann mal auf meinem Kopfhörer mal den Vergleich zwischen 128er Mp3s und 320er Mp3s von ordentlichen Aufnahmen hören öffnen sich deren Ohren 
Aber das sind dann die mit Apfeltelefon und 2k€-Gaming-Rechner die sagen, 300€ für einen Kopfhörer seien zu viel - erscheint zwar als Viel, aber man hat eben auch 20 Jahre etwas davon.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Abufaso (7. April 2011)

Wenn der bass bei manchen StandLS nicht so toll ist kann man doch eigentlich auch welche für weniger Geld nehmen und dafür noch nen Sub. 
Vielleicht ja in etwa so:

Kef IQ 50

http://www.die-4-helden.de/kef-iq50_detailinfo.html

Yamaha RX V 467

http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/pr...-titan-oder-schwarz--3D-Ready---HDMI-1-4.html

Subwoofer = ?
Mit denen kenn ich mich nicht so aus... Habt ihr Vorschläge bzw. kriegt man da für ca. 300€ was Gutes?

PS: hat der AVR überhaupt nen Sub Ausgang?


----------



## stingray (7. April 2011)

http://www.yamaha-hifi.de/download-pictures-new/rx-v467_back.jpg

Der Yamaha RX V 467 bietet einen Ausgäng für einen Subwoofer, Pre-Out für Subs mit aktivem Verstärker.
Brauchst du denn einen AVR oder reicht ein reiner Verstärker? Wenn Du nur eine Audioquelle hast dann nimm einen Verstärker.
Der Yamaha ist teurer als die Lautsprecher, das halte ich für verkehrt. Zudem sind dies Stereo Lautsprecher, warum also einen Surround AVR?


----------



## p00nage (7. April 2011)

@TE solang du nicht in etwa weist was dir für ne Abstimmung gefällt würde ich erstma zu nem Hifihändler gehen und mir verschiedene Marken/Modelle anhören  anders was zu empfehlen hat keinen sinn


----------



## widder0815 (7. April 2011)

Mal eine Blöde Frage ... gehört zu einen Heim Kino system nicht auch ein Guter Beamer ?


----------



## stingray (7. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Mal eine Blöde Frage ... gehört zu einen Heim Kino system nicht auch ein Guter Beamer ?


 
Natürlich ^^


----------



## Caspar (7. April 2011)

_Naja ich würd schon das mitnehmen, was der TE selber am meisten hört. Was bringts ihm, wenn sich die Musik dieer mag am ende beschissen anhört und sich Sachen die er nicht hört gut anhören??
Hauptsache es sind Original CD's. Ne schlechte MP3 kann sich auf hochwertigen Lautsprechern schrecklich anhören.
Ich wurd letztens auch noch ganz ungläubig gefragt, warum ich mir CD's kaufe und nicht bei Youtube lade, aber muss man dann halt durch wenn man Qualität will._

Natürlich! Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Aber wie will man die Unterschiede hören, wenn die Aufnahme sie nicht darstellen kann? Wenn auf der CD nur Matsch ist, kommt auch nur Matsch aus dem Lautsprecher raus und das wirkliche Klangvermögen ist nicht im Ansatz erreicht. Deshalb ist es beim Testen unabdingbar vernünftige Aufnahmen dabei zu haben. Sonst kann man sich den Weg zum Händler beinahe sparen, da fast alle LS gleich klingen, klar hört man Unterschiede, das sind aber nur "Grundlagen". Man erfährt nichts über die Schnelligkeit/Präzision der Chassis und kann auch kein Zischeln heraushören. Ebenso kann sich das Ausschwingverhalten stark unterscheiden, bei einer schlechten Aufnahme hört man nur Matsch, der vielleicht besser klingt als auf dem alten Logitech Ding. Aber wird bei einer guten Aufnahme mal schön derb in die Gitarre gegriffen, scheidet sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Dann wird es auch verlockender sich gute Aufnahmen zuzulegen! Denn sie klingen auch wirklich (wesentlich) besser.


----------



## Abufaso (8. April 2011)

stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du denn einen AVR oder reicht ein reiner Verstärker? Wenn Du nur eine Audioquelle hast dann nimm einen Verstärker.
> Der Yamaha ist teurer als die Lautsprecher, das halte ich für verkehrt. Zudem sind dies Stereo Lautsprecher, warum also einen Surround AVR?



Ein Avr wäre für mich besser, weil er eben mehr anschlüsse hat (vor allem digital audio).


----------



## Bagui (8. April 2011)

Moinsen
ich hätte noch nen Vorschlag für eine etwas Kompaktere Anlage wo du noch nichtmal viel machen musst. Also ich kann Anlagen von Teufel empfehlen. Habe selbst 2 Stück, eine am TV die andere kleinere am Rechner dran. Hatte anfangs nämlich stark an Bose gedacht, aber da fand ich Preis/Leistung nicht so toll. Naja dann hab ich mich für ein 5.1 System entschieden. Zusammen mit einer kleinen Umschaltbox kannst du knapp 8 Geräte anschließen.

Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher für Heimkino, Multimedia & HiFi

da hast du eine riesige auswahl und die Preisspanne ist auch ziemlich variabel. Ich habe mich für das Concept E 400 entschieden welches du unter den PC Systemen findest. Und mir reicht es total, ein genialer Sound, den Bass hab ich noch nicht einmal auf die hälfte gedreht weil sich die Vermieter schon ein wenig beschwert haben 

Also ich finde du kannst da nicht viel falsch machen. Mit 5.1 bist du hier ziemlich günstig dabei, weiß halt nicht was du brauchst weil Heimkino ist halt für jeden anders. 
Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du dich entschieden hast


----------



## Caspar (8. April 2011)

Wenn man manchmal Musik hören möchte, ist dein Vorschlag leider nicht zielgerichtet. Ich werde mein Edifier s550 vermutlich verkaufen, weil es selbst mit günstigen kompakten kaum mithalten kann, okay, der Sub wummert beim Kino richtig schön - aber das ist auch schon alles. Ich würde ein Paar vernünftige Standlautsprecher eindeutig vorziehen, auch bei dem "Bass" kann man die Mitmieter ärgern. Ausserdem hat man auf diese Weise keine Frequenzlöcher, die beim Musik hören doch arg stören - wenn man sie kennt. Mir reichte das Edifier vor ein paar Monaten auch noch, dann habe ich etwas besseres gehört und siehe da, das Edifier macht mir keinen Sapß mehr. Selbst zuvor war ich unzufrieden, konnte den Grund aber nicht filtern. Im Gegensatz zu somanch Logitech Minibrüll&brummsystem ist das Edifier natürlich trotzdem ein großer Fortschritt. (Genau wie einige der Teufelsysteme.) Vielleicht kannst du auch mal "richtige" Lautsprecher hören gehen, dann verstehst du auch die Einwände.


----------



## Bagui (8. April 2011)

ja gute is ja kein problem. hab ich auch schon viele gehört sag ich ma, weil wenn ich geld ausgebe für so nen spaß dann will ich mich ja auch vorher informieren. aber wie gesagt es muss ja auch preislich alles stimmen. und mir hat des teufel system halt gut gepasst. Probehören tust du bei diesen systemen ja zu Hause. 
Wenn du hier zu "ich bin doch nicht blöd" oder anderen Läden gehst bekommste entweder Schrott, oder es ist zu teuer oder teuren schrott 
Muss halt jeder für sich selbst wissen. 
Die Technik verbessert sich ja auch ständig, deshalb kannste ja auch net hingehen und dir alle 2 Wochen ne neue Anlage kaufen weil die schon wieder besser klingt als deine jetzige. 
Wollte halt nur ma meine positive Rückmeldung hier kundtun


----------



## Bier (8. April 2011)

Bagui schrieb:


> Die Technik verbessert sich ja auch ständig, deshalb kannste ja auch net hingehen und dir alle 2 Wochen ne neue Anlage kaufen weil die schon wieder besser klingt als deine jetzige.


Tut sie bei Lautspechern eben nicht.
Es gibt so manche 10.000 DM Lautsprecher aus den 70ern, die es locker mit heutigen Lautsprechern aufnehmen können die jenseits der 10.000 € liegen.
Das ganze gilt natürlich auch für niedrigere Beträge.
Kommt aber auch auf die richtige Pflege an.


----------



## Bagui (8. April 2011)

ja gut klar. 
aber wie gesagt sein budget liegt ja "leider" nicht bei so viel sondern nur 500-1000 euronen.
Aber musst halt jetzt mal überlegen was dir lieber ist, zB 2 kleine LS fürn Schrank, dann haste ja die Option mit SW oder ohne, oder direkt auf 5.1 oder gleich 7.1 zu gehen. Weiß ja nicht ganz wo deine Ansprüche liegen


----------



## Bier (8. April 2011)

Also für 500-1000€ bekommt man auf jeden Fall eine Super Kobi aus Regallautsprechern + AVR die auch in 15 Jahren vom Klang her gut ist.
Auch Standlautsprecher sind wie gesagt bei dem Budget drin.
Bei Musik würde ich auf einen Sub verzichten.
Bei Filmen kann er vorteilhaft sein.
Bei Standlautsprechern wird er aber auch nicht wirklich gebraucht.


----------



## Bagui (8. April 2011)

ja da kann ich dir nur recht geben. so standlautsprecher haben bei uns im freundeskreis auch schonma die luft zum beben gebracht.


----------



## Abufaso (9. April 2011)

Hab noch zwei Fragen:
1. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Canton GLE 490 und GLE 490.2?

2. Manche Standlautsprecher haben ja nur nen ziemlich begrenzten Tiefgang (60 Hz etc.). Wie tiefe Töne sind denn überhaupt notwendig?


----------



## Bier (9. April 2011)

1. Der Unterschied ist sehr sehr geringfügig. Die GLE 490.2 sind 1 oder 2 cm höher und haben ''Wave Sicken'' (welche sich aber nicht wirklich auf den Klang auswirken). Evtl. sind sie ein klein wenig anders abgestimmt. Ich persönlich konnte keinen Unterschied hören.
Solange man die GLE 490 für ca. 400€ bekommen kann, ist der Aufpreis nicht gerechtfertigt. 

2. Bei den Angaben zum Frequenzbereich sollte man nie auf die Herstellerinformationen vertrauen. Wenn eine Box laut Angaben bis 20 Hz runtergeht, kann es gut möglich sein, dass sie das nur bei -10 db schafft. Dafür bräuchte man schon einen ziehmlich guten Subwoofer. Also ich kann sagen, dass die GLE 490 schon ziehmlich Tief gehen kann (vor allem, wenn man sie wandnah aufstellt).


----------



## Abufaso (11. April 2011)

Noch ne frage:
Wie sieht es mit Kabeln aus?
Was für welche sollte ich nehmen? 
Welche Marke?


----------



## hydro (11. April 2011)

Reines kupferkabel, mindest 1.5qmm querschnitt am besten nich das absolut billigste die stinken oft lange nach ihrer isolierung.


----------



## Bier (11. April 2011)

Würd auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 1.50€ pro Meter ausgeben.
Alles darüber ist sinnlos.


----------



## Abufaso (11. April 2011)

1. Die Kabel die ich gesehen hab beginnen bei 2,50€ pro Meter. Und aufwärts! Bis zu 40€ (!) pro Meter!!!
Wo kriegt ihr die denn her? Und muss man da auf irgendwas achten? (Marke,...)

2. Ich hab gemerkt dass ich theoretisch noch 200€ von meinem Budget übrig hätte, gibts für das Geld vielleicht einen schönen Subwoofer? So toll muss der nicht sein, hauptsache der rummst schön.


----------



## TAZ (11. April 2011)

Schau mal bei eBay nach dem Shop Kabel Halle.
Die haben reines Kupferkabel (kein CCA) um ca. 1,20€/m je nach Abpackung.

Sub bis 200€ ist möglich. Müsste man aber wissen wo er stehen soll. Und welche BAusubstanz (Altbau, Neubau) vorhanden ist.


----------



## Bier (12. April 2011)

Bei nem 200€ Sub würd ich vllt auch mal nach was gebrauchtem gucken.
Kann ja ruhig schon ein paar Jahre alt sein.
Dann bekommst du deutlich mehr als für einen aktuellen 200€ Sub.


----------



## Abufaso (12. April 2011)

Welche Hersteller baut denn ordentliche Subs?


----------



## Bier (12. April 2011)

Werden es jz die gle490?
Dann würd ich vllt gucken ob den nen Canton AS 125 SC günstig bekommst.
Bei ebay gibts auf jeden Fall welche für 250€. Wenn du Glück hast findest du auch günstigere. Immer mal Augen offen halten.
Wenn der zu groß ist vllt der AS 105 SC.


----------



## TAZ (12. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Welche Hersteller baut denn ordentliche Subs?


 
SVS, XTZ, Canton, Nubert, Quadral, Heco und noch ein paar mehr Hersteller.
Aber die liegen alle über deinem Budget.

Was brauchbares unter wäre aber der Mivoc SW 1100 A-II.
Ist ein absoluter Budget-Tipp und den gibt es mit ein bisschen googeln um die 120€.
Ich habe mich, als ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand aber für was anderes entschieden.
Den Connected Acoustic Sub10. Ist aber nur noch schwer zu bekommen und ich hatte bisher nicht wirklich Zeit mich mal näher mit ihm zu beschäftigen.
Erster Eindruck ist aber sehr gut...


----------



## Abufaso (12. April 2011)

Der Connected Acoustic Sub10 sieht doch gut aus. Und er ist im Budget. 
Die Cantons die Bier vorgeschlagen hat find ich nur mit Preisen ab 300€ und das ist leider zu teuer.  
Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Frequenzen aus, wo kann ich einstellen welche Frequenzen an den Sub gehen? Am Avr? Und wie geht das?


----------



## Bier (12. April 2011)

Du drehst den Crossoverregler am Sub voll auf und stellst am AVR auf die gewünschte Übergangsfrequenz ein.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2011)

Sry wenn ich so dazwischenplatze aber Crossover ist die Trennfrequenz oder der Gain Regler? Wenn es der Gain Regler ist liegst du mit deiner Aussage falsch.
Dann stellt man den AVR auf ca.75% und dreht den Sub auf bis er verzerrt, schwammig wird oder scheppert.
Dann am AVR den Bass regeln.


----------



## TAZ (12. April 2011)

Crossover ist die Übergangsfrequenz.

Naja der Mivoc ist allerdings von der Aufstellung her unkritischer als der Connected Acoustic.
Außerdem fehlen beim CA Sub 10 einfach noch die Erfahrungen...zum Mivoc findet man auch im Hifi-forum.de recht viel.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2011)

Ist Mivoc nicht so eine Billigmarke vom großen C.


----------



## TAZ (13. April 2011)

Mivoc gehört zu Speakertrade. Ist halt alles Einsteigerklasse, aber immernoch besser als der Mist von irgendwelchen China-eBay-Händlern.


----------



## Bier (13. April 2011)

Gain würd ich eher auf 50% stellen. Aber Gainregler ist nicht gleich Lautstärkeregler oder?


----------



## BarFly (13. April 2011)

Hallo,



Bier schrieb:


> Gain würd ich eher auf 50% stellen. Aber Gainregler ist nicht gleich Lautstärkeregler oder?



Korrekt, der Gain-Regler ist am Eingang!  Wenn du höher stellst ist ist das Signal am Ausgang natürlich lauter.
Z.B. an einem Mischpult der Microeingang. Wenn es pfeift, kann man mit dem Gain etwas runterregeln und es pfeift weniger oder nicht mehr.


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2011)

Wo gibts die Canton Gle 490 am günstigsten? Am besten mit wenig Versandkosten.


----------



## Bier (13. April 2011)

Canton GLE 490 Standlautsprecher Stück (versch. Farben) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Hab meine von Electronic4you (damals nur 199/Stück). Sind auch schwarz und nicht hell wie auf dem Bild.
Superschneller und kostenloser Versand.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Amazon ist sicher auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## TAZ (13. April 2011)

Ich persönlich kann redcoon und amazon sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2011)

Electronic4You versendet kostenlos? Auch nach Deutschland? Ist ja klasse! 
Dann hätte ich eig. noch 300€ für nen Sub übrig... 
Da gits doch schon mehr für oder? Viele die ich gesehen hab lagen so bei 250€. 
Kennt ihr da was Schönes?


----------



## Bier (13. April 2011)

Ja auch nach Deutschland.

Also für 300€ bekommste schon was richtig feines.
Kannst dir ja mal das hier durchlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/74471-erfahrungsbericht-canton-125-sc-subwoofer.html

Hab ich noch letztens irgendwo bei ebay oder so für 250 gesehen (gebraucht aber).

*Edit: *Ist bei ebay Kleinanzeigen, wobei das Ding einen kleinen Brandfleck an der Oberseite hat. Könnte den geringen Preis erklären.


----------



## redBull87 (13. April 2011)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal bei Mindaudio vorbeizuschauen. XTZ Subs aus Schweden. Super Subs und in der Preiskategorie kaum zu toppen.

Hier im Hifi Forum kannst du mal diesen Thread durchlesen, dort sind lauter Kundenmeinungen .

Grüße


----------



## TAZ (13. April 2011)

Wo soll/kann der Sub stehen? Wie ist die Bausubstanz? Und bitte nochmal sagen wie groß der zu beschallende Raum eigentlich ist. Ohne diese Infos kann hier keiner nen Sub empfehlen.


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2011)

TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wo soll/kann der Sub stehen? Wie ist die Bausubstanz? Und bitte nochmal sagen wie groß der zu beschallende Raum eigentlich ist. Ohne diese Infos kann hier keiner nen Sub empfehlen.



Der Sub soll auf dem Boden stehen, vor bzw. neben den LS. 
Bausubstanz hab ich keine Ahnung aber ich schätz mal Holz oder was geht noch?
Der Raum ist ca. 25 m2 groß.


----------



## TAZ (13. April 2011)

Altbau mit Holzdielen oder Neubau mit Betonwänden und -boden?
Das macht ja schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied.

Soll der Sub in eine Ecke, frei in der Front stehen oder gar unter einem Regal???


----------



## Pokerclock (13. April 2011)

Also ein AS 125 für unter 300 € (Zustand neuwertig) halte ich für unrealistisch. Gib mal einen Link.


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein AS 125 für unter 300 € (Zustand neuwertig) halte ich für unrealistisch. Gib mal einen Link.



Hier der Link:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/canton-as-125-sc-gebraucht!/23935972

Holzdielen hat das Zimmer auf keinen Fall, also Beton denk ich mal. 
Wo ich den Sub hinstelle ist eig. egal nur möglichst wandnah oder frei in der front geht auch. Am besten dort wo der sound am besten ist.


----------



## Bier (13. April 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also ein AS 125 für unter 300 € (Zustand neuwertig) halte ich für unrealistisch. Gib mal einen Link.


 
Hab ja im Edit geschrieben, dass ein Brandfleck vorhanden ist 
Link steht bei Abufaso. Genau den meinte ich.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. April 2011)

Das Ding hat noch mehr, als einen Brandfleck. Schau dir mal die Delle am Chassis an. Ein Zeichen für unsachgemäße Behandlung. Finger weg, sage ich da.


----------



## Bier (13. April 2011)

Ja jetzt wo du es sagst seh ich es auch.
Hab da grad nur leicht drübergeschaut. 
Das erklärt dann natürlich auch die 249€.


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2011)

Ihr habt vielleicht recht, der sub bei ebay ist vielleicht doch nichts.
Ich hab mal bei xtz geguckt aber die haben nur welche um die 400€. 
Gibts nicht vielleicht gute aber etwas billigere Gubs? Am besten wäre ein Neukauf. Muss auch nicht Canton sein.


----------



## Abufaso (14. April 2011)

Habt ihr da Vorschläge?


----------



## TAZ (14. April 2011)

Oha ganz übersehen deinen Thread...

Ich würde dir generell einen Front-Fire (LS nach vorne gerichtet) Sub empfehlen.
Naja schau dir mal Heco Victa Sub 251A an. Darf aber nicht all zu wandnah stehen wegen den Bassreflexrohren hinten.
Alternative dazu wäre sicherlich der JBL ES 150 P.

Ist halt schwierig da viele der günstigeren Sub Downfire sind. Die bringen aber den Boden zum mitschwingen und deine Nachbarn hören fleißig mit.

Und gerade bei Subwoofern ist die Raumakustik ein sehr wichtiger Faktor, da muss man ein bissl mit der Aufstellung probieren.

Ich empfehle mal noch diesen Artikel: Das große Subwoofer-Special (04.03.2004)


----------



## Bier (14. April 2011)

Wie viel willst du denn maximal ausgeben?
Neu wirst du unter 350€ wahrscheinlich nichts brauchbares finden.


----------



## Abufaso (14. April 2011)

TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Naja schau dir mal Heco Victa Sub 251A an.
> Alternative dazu wäre sicherlich der JBL ES 150 P.



Die sehen doch ordentlich aus. 



			
				Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel willst du denn maximal ausgeben?
> Neu wirst du unter 350€ wahrscheinlich nichts brauchbares finden.



Mein Maximum liegt wie schon gesagt bei ca. 250€.  Die oben genannten Subs sind genau in dem Bereich. 
Ist denkbar dass die beiden nicht den allerbesten Sound haben, aber für mich reicht das völlig aus.


----------



## Abufaso (16. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem System hier: 

Yamaha RX-V 467: http://de.yamaha.com/de/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx-v467__g/

2 Canton GLE 490: http://www.canton.de/de/archiv/produkt/gle490.htm

JBL ES 150P: http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/product_info.php?refID=31234&info=p886_JBL-ES150P--schwarz-.html


----------



## Pravasi (16. April 2011)

Wie gefällt es dir denn klanglich?
WIR finden,es hört sich in deinem Zimmer super an!http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/lolaway2.gif
Ne,ganz ehrlich:
Mit den Cantons kannst du es dir gönnen,ein paar Wochen ohne Sub zu leben,anstatt auf Teufel komm raus sich irgend etwas ins Zimmer zu stellen..
Deine Vorgehensweise diesbezüglich erscheint mir-sorry-ziemlich dämlich.
Wenn du wirklich einen Sub möchtest,dann spar noch ein bischen und kauf dir was passendes dazu!
Wenn du nicht soviel wert auf einen Sub legst,dann kauf dir gar keinen!
Hast du viel mehr von.
Ein Sub in der GLE490- Liga kostet dich nun mal ein bischen mehr.


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wie gefällt es dir denn klanglich?
> WIR finden,es hört sich in deinem Zimmer super an!http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/lolaway2.gif
> Ne,ganz ehrlich:
> Mit den Cantons kannst du es dir gönnen,ein paar Wochen ohne Sub zu leben,anstatt auf Teufel komm raus sich irgend etwas ins Zimmer zu stellen..
> ...


 
Seh ich auch so,es bringt nix einfach was zu kaufen nur um nen Sub zu haben  , lieber sparen und dann was ordentliches dazu.


----------



## Ecle (17. April 2011)

Ich benutze sogar meine Nubert 311 Kompaktboxen ohne Subwoofer. (Die gehen bis 63hz bei -3db)
Wenn man dann noch etwas mit einem vernünftigen Equalizer tuned (benutze einen parametrischen unter Foobar2000)
dann ist locker noch 40-50hz linear drin. Bei den Canton wohl noch mehr. Viel tiefer gehen die meisten Instrumente auch nicht.
Nachteile hat man vielleicht noch beim Filmmusik bzw. generell syntetisch erzeugten Tönen.


----------



## TAZ (17. April 2011)

Für Musik kann man sich den Sub am Ende sparen...

Wenn aber oft Filme geschaut werden sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Zumindest so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Pravasi (17. April 2011)

Dann ist ein Sub ne feine Sache.
Nur kann er den ausgewählten wahrscheinlich wirklich nur zum Filmegucken und mal zum zocken verwenden.
Für Musik würde der dann die Cantons "runterziehen".
Ist schon blöd,wenn man irgendwann feststellen muss,das ein den Rest limitierendes Teil dabei ist.
100-150€ mehr,und er ist auf der sicheren Seite,brauch sich keine Gedanken mehr für lange Zeit machen.
Die Idee,jede Nacht vor dem einschlafen und beim aufwachen so ein Gefühl zu haben,dass irgendetwas nicht stimmt...Oje.


----------



## Hackintoshi (17. April 2011)

Hallo Abufaso,
nachdem ich mir dein systemsetup bei sysprofile.de angesehen hab empfehle ich: Logitech Z-5500 505 W RMS 5.1 THX HiFi behalten.
Das ist für deine zu beschallende raumgrundfläche ausreichend. Gut eingemessen hast du einen klasse sound für ein heimkino.
Ansonsten rate ich bei anlagenkauf immer in ein ausgewiesenes hifi-studio in deiner heimatstadt zu gehen und dir mal eine professionell aufgestellte und abgestimmte anlage anzuhören. Da bleibt dir nur noch  ! Die fachleute im studio kannst du auch fragen, wenn du spezielle fragen hast.
Anschließend kanst du dir immer noch ähnliche komponenten im onlinehandel suchen.

Ciao....Hackintoshi


----------



## Pravasi (17. April 2011)

Hallo Hackintoshi,
nachdem ich deinen Post gelesen habe,empfehle ich:einfach mal was anderes als Schrott zu hören,um einen Eindruck zu bekommen worum es hier geht.


----------



## Hackintoshi (17. April 2011)

@Pravasi
Wie geht das? Schrott hören.


----------



## iceman650 (17. April 2011)

Du hörst das Z5500, was er mit Schrott meinte.
BTW: @Pravasi: /sign

Mfg, ice


----------



## maikromashine (17. April 2011)

Ich persönlich schwöre auf Teufel. Ich nutze das "Theater 80"Theater 80 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel zusammen mit einem Denon AVR-1609 (welcher auch 6 Ohm Impendanz hat) ...keine Probleme. Raumgröße 22qm. Die meisten modernen AVRs haben inzwischen Einmessmikros im Lieferumfang, so dass man die Pegel- und Entfernungseinstellungen am AVR nicht mehr selbst durch führen muss.
Feinheiten im Klangbild muss man natürlich immer dem eigenen Geschmack und Anforderungen anpassen.

Dir würde ich, wenn es 5.1 sein darf das "Theater 100" Theater 100 - Heimkino Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufelvorschlagen, da man sich ja evtl. räumlich doch noch mal vergößert.

Testberichte zu den Teufel-Systemen kannst du dir direkt auf der Homepage durch lesen.
Der Fakt, daß du bei Teufel nur zuhause Probehören kannst ist aus meiner Sicht ein klarer Vorteil, da du das System nach deinen Ansprüchen, bzw. räumlichen Gegebenheiten testest. Du kannst den kauf nach Empfang der Ware innerhalb von 8 Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen rückgängig machen und hast 12 Jahre Garantie auf die Lautsprecher.

Zum Thema AVR würde ich auf Grund meiner beschränkten Erfahrungen auch Denon und evtl. gleich für 7.1 vorbereitend den Denon AVR-1911 Denon AVR 1911 AV-Empfänger - Schwarz empfehlen.

Natürlich bekommst du bei Teufel auch anständige Stereo-Systeme, jedoch hat für mich Stereo in Sachen Heimkino oder Videospielerei nix verloren. dann lieber das richtige 5.1-System mit anständigen Kompakt-LS (hochwertiger Mittel-/Hochton) die durch nen guten Tiefbass unterstützt werden.  ...So hast du das rund um Packet und kannst zum Musik hören auch auf Stereo umschalten.

Meine Teufel-Sereo-Empfehlung für dich... das T400-Set T 400 - Stereo Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel.

Was die Kabel an geht ist einfach wichtig, daß sie vernüfntig geschirmt sind und der Querschnitt nicht zu klein ist.
Für den heimgebrauch sollte ein Querschnit von 2x1,5mm oder 2x2,5mm ausreichend sein.


----------



## Bier (17. April 2011)

Teufel mag für Heimkino ja ganz gut sein, aber trotzdem bekommt man für das Geld auch was besseres.
Vor allem wenn man auch mal ab und zu Musik hören möchte.
Außerdem hat sich der TE ja schon (vernünftiger Weise) für Stereo bzw 2.1 entschieden. Unter 1500-2000€ (inkl AVR) macht Surround meiner Meinung nach keinen wirklichen Sinn.
Da ist man mit Stereo besser bedient.



> [...]und hast 12 Jahre Garantie auf die Lautsprecher.


Das  mit den 12 Jahren Garantie bei Teufel gilt nicht für die Lautsprecher sondern nur für die Elektronik (Endstufe im Sub etc.).



> Testberichte zu den Teufel-Systemen kannst du dir direkt auf der Homepage durch lesen.


Auf Testberichte darf man wenn es um Sound geht getroßt ScheiXen um das mal deutlich auszudrücken.
Jeder Mensch hört anders. Was der eine total gut findet kann für den anderen schon wieder grottenschlecht sein.
Deshalb kann man Lautsprecher nicht ohne Weiteres bewerten, so das es auf jeden Hörer passt.

*Edit: *ich seh grad.*. *Willkommen im Forum


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. April 2011)

> Das mit den 12 Jahren Garantie bei Teufel gilt nicht für die Lautsprecher sondern nur für die Elektronik (Endstufe im Sub etc.).



Ähm nein, Teufel gibt auf die Chassis 12 Jahre Garantie, auf die Elektronik nur die üblichen 12 Monate Gewährleistung.



> Was die Kabel an geht ist einfach wichtig, daß sie vernüfntig geschirmt sind und der Querschnitt nicht zu klein ist.
> Für den heimgebrauch sollte ein Querschnit von 2x1,5mm oder 2x2,5mm ausreichend sein.



Zeig mir mal geschirmtes Lautsprecherkabel  Die müssen nicht geschirmt sein, da Frequenz zu niedrig und Pegel zu hoch als das da irgendwas stören würde


----------



## maikromashine (18. April 2011)

OMG... jetzt hat er mich erwischt.

Danke f. d. Hinweis


----------



## Bier (18. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ähm nein, Teufel gibt auf die Chassis 12 Jahre Garantie, auf die Elektronik nur die üblichen 12 Monate Gewährleistung.


 
Also ich hatte mal ein Teufel CEMPE, bei dem die Endstufe (also Elektronik) nach ca. 2,5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Hab bei Teufel angerufen und die sagten, dass die 12 Jahre für die Elektronik gelten und nicht für die Chassis. Die haben dann auch die Endstufe ausgewechselt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. April 2011)

Hier die Teufel-Garantiebedingungen:



> Wir gewähren Ihnen 12 Jahre Garantie für Gehäuse, Chassis und Frequenzweichen von Lautsprecherboxen und 2 Jahre Garantie für elektronische Geräte, Komponenten und Bauteile – dazu zählen in Lautsprecherboxen integrierte Verstärker-Endstufen, separate Verstärker, Receiver, DVD-Receiver, CD-Receiver, Steuergeräte wie Decoderstation, iTeufel-Modelle, Geräte mit integrierten Lautsprechern wie Cinebar sowie Kopfhörer und Zubehör, gerechnet ab dem Kaufdatum. Treten innerhalb der genannten Garantiefristen Mängel auf, die weder auf einer Beschädigung infolge gebrauchswidriger Benutzung noch auf einer elektrischen oder mechanischen Überlastung beruhen, so werden wir das Gerät nach eigenem Ermessen entweder ersetzen oder reparieren, sofern nicht bereits ein Reparaturversuch durch Sie selbst oder einen Dritten vorgenommen wurde.
> 
> 
> Voraussetzung für die Erbringung der Garantieleistung ist, dass Sie zusammen mit dem Gerät eine Kopie der Originalrechnung vorlegen. Bitte kontaktieren Sie uns vor Einsendung des defekten Gerätes und der Rechnungskopie telefonisch oder per E-Mail, damit wir Ihnen die Versandadresse mitteilen können:



Die Frequenzweiche fällt also mit unter die 12 Jahre. Verstärker, integrierte Verstärker, Deocderstations usw. haben aber nur 2 Jare Garantie. Entweder bist du einem inkompetenten oder einem kulanten Mitarbeiter zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## Bier (18. April 2011)

Mh okay dann hab ich wohl damals Glück gehabt
Dann Sorry für den falschen Post, weil ich war mir wirklich ziemlich sicher


----------



## Abufaso (26. April 2011)

So die Cantons sind da!! 
Und... SOUNDFLASH!


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

Die GLE 490? 
Mit dem Soundflash ging mir genauso
Aber lass sie erstmal leise einspielen (10-20 Stunden sollten es schon sein).
Der Sound wird mit der Einspielzeit auch nochmal besser.


----------



## Abufaso (27. April 2011)

Ja die GLE 490! 
Ich lass einfach die ganze Zeit das Radio laufen. 
Wie laut kann ich die aufdrehen nach dem Einspielen?


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

Also es sollte nur so laut sein, dass man sich noch ohne Schwierigkeiten in ganz normaler Lautstärker Unterhalten kann.
Am besten spielst du viele unterschiediche Musikrichtungen.
Und wichtig ist, dass es saubere Aufnahmen sind, also keine Lieder von Youtube oder so.
Original CD's sind immer gut. Hören sich auch gerade auf solchen Lautsprechern um einiges besser an.


----------



## Abufaso (27. April 2011)

OK kann ich machen aber warum denn eigentlich? Was ist an YouTube Aufnahmen so schlimm?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. April 2011)

Die schlechte Qualität  Hör dir mal auf den Cantons ne originale CD dagegen an, ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## Abufaso (27. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Die schlechte Qualität  Hör dir mal auf den Cantons ne originale CD dagegen an, ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Ja nee... das hab ich mir gedacht. 
Ich frag nur weil Bier meinte dass ich die Boxen nicht mit Youtube Aufnahmen einspielen soll... leiden die dann an der schlechten Qualität?


----------



## Bier (27. April 2011)

Ich denke nicht das die daran leiden, aber bei einer guten Aufnahme wird wahrscheinlich ein viel größeres Frequenzspektrum abgedeckt.
Hat man mir hier auch empfohlen als ich meine neu hatte


----------



## TAZ (27. April 2011)

Völlig Wurst...
Zum Lautsprecher einspielen muss man weder "Rosa Rauschen" nehmen noch die LS auf Dual Mono Betieb setzen...
Der Hochtöner schwingt sich auch bei 9000Hz ein, genauso wie sich der Tieftöner auch bei 100 Hz einschwingt...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. April 2011)

Völig richtig. Es kommt nur auf die mechanische Bewegung an, damit die Sicken weich werden udn die Membran im Normalbetrieb dann besser beweglich ist. Man darf nur nicht zu laut drehen, damit die noch neuen und unflexiblen Sicken nicht gleich reißen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (14. Mai 2011)

@Abufaso
Vielleicht kannst du jetzt noch kurz berichten, wie dein soundsetup aussieht. So mit fotos.
Und noch einen kurzen erfahrungsbericht.
Ciao...


----------



## Abufaso (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich betreibe die zwei Cantons GLE 490 an einem Yamaha RX-V 467. Die beiden LS stehen links und rechts von meinem Sofa, ein Sub kommt vielleicht demnächst noch. 
Ich nutze sie momentan für Musik und Games, manchmal auch für Filme. Die Boxen reichen für meine Zwecke komplett aus, genug Kraft haben sieauf jeden Fall. Beim dem Klang vermisse ich nichts, er haut mich echt um.
Die Lieferung von Elektrowelt24 war auch unkompliziert und zügig.

Und danke an alle die mir hier geholfen haben.


----------



## hydro (14. Mai 2011)

> Beim dem Klang vermisse ich nichts, er haut mich echt um.



Wozu dann der Sub? :o


----------



## Abufaso (14. Mai 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu dann der Sub? :o



Stimmt eigentlich. 

Ich hab halt gelesen das ein Sub bei Filmen den Sound nochmal verbessert. Aber momentan reichts auch so. Ich überleg es mir nochmal.


----------



## Caspar (14. Mai 2011)

Mache das, ohne schonst du die Nachbarn und wenn du zufrieden bist ist doch alles im Lot.


----------



## Hackintoshi (14. Mai 2011)

@ caspar
Deine signatur ist der brüller.  
Das war der spruch des tages für mich. 
Auch weil ich heute an meinem case gewerkelt habe.
Ciao...


----------



## Caspar (14. Mai 2011)

Jo, ich fand den auch toll, der kam mir mal beim Witze lesen vor die Rinde. ^^ Ich habs auch schon geschafft, nur die Drehrichtung stimmte... scheiß lappriger Gusskram von neumodischen Möbeln...


----------

